# Globtik Tankers



## Sipsoo

Hi Group,

I'm trying to find anyone who sailed on the Globtik Tokyo and Globtik London.. I sailed on both during the late 70's and had a great time. Alos looking for any photos of them for my collection.

Regards,

Ken


----------



## BlythSpirit

You can see the Globtik London on Auker Visser’s site “Supertankers” http://supertankers.topcities.com/id69.htm. and then when you are there you can look at the Globtik Tokyo also, by clicking on the ulcc-tankers link


----------



## Pat McCardle

I sailed with a couple of lads off these vessels, Davy Burns, Sunderland & Billy Potts, Newcastle. Cap't West was teaching at South Shields College in 92. I still see Davy now & again,he is now a cook offshore.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings sipsoo to the site. Enjoy what you see and join in. Bon voyage.


----------



## gadgee

Sipsoo

Do a gallery search for "globtik" on the SN website - it will bring up at least 3 photos including mine:-

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle.../name/gadgee/whenterm/y/name/gadgee/mcats/503


----------



## luigi

Sipsoo said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm trying to find anyone who sailed on the Globtik Tokyo and Globtik London.. I sailed on both during the late 70's and had a great time. Alos looking for any photos of them for my collection.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ken


Hi Ken, 

I sailed on them both from 1976 onwards until they went under the Japanese flag, as Second Mate. I've got a few photos at home including some of the lads (one memorable one of George Simpson Ch Eng - from Southport - doing his party piece of drinking a beer while standing on his head!) At the moment I'm in Kakakhstan, but when I get back home I'll see what I can dig out.

I remember many of the names - I seem to recall another Chief Engineer called Ken but the family name escapes me. I have kept in touch periodically with John Latka (Chief Mate on the big ones) and Malcom George (Second Mate). I would like to know what happened to Pete Mills.

I sailed with a Third Engineer who according to a magazine article my wife spotted, is now inside for murdering his wife on St Anne's beach, (I'm not saying his name here just in case I got it wrong!) 

Kieth Marsh was a Chief Steward - last I heard was that he was running a chippy down south.

A Bosun (CPO officially), Frankie Cobb was a real diamond - he helped me out immensely when I was promoted to Chief Mate on the Windsor a couple of years later.

Who could forget "Bushy and Potts"?

Could go on all day - they were great ships and a lot of good shipmates. 

Take care,

Paul.(Thumb)


----------



## Ian

welcome aboard luigi see youve started with nice thread plenty more i hope 
Bobby(Glasgow)


----------



## Bill Rhatigan

*Bill Rhatigan*

I spent a couple of very enjoyable years on the Globtik Tokyo and London, I also spent a less enjoyable time on the Venus!
I sailed as a junior engineer from 77 to about 79, when both of the big ships were handed over to the japanese.
I would like to make contact with anyone who remenbers me, a long time ago I know, but I do remenber, Jim Smith Chief Engineer, and Wally Bennet, Junior Engineer, Regards


----------



## Sheddy

*Globtik*

I sailed as 2/0 on both the London and Tokyo in the 70's also a trip on the Venus with T West. Thing's I remember during those times are:-

people & events I Remember :- 
John Latka:- I remember him doing a Flintstones routine for a fancy dress night.
Keith Marsh:- Compare at a "Take Your Pick" show in crew bar. Also attended my wedding.
T Bags & Bushy & Crew Bar :- The Legionaires song in crew bar and people waving white tissues.
Cpt McClean.
Cpt Sadler, & his wife Trish who always sailed with him.
The Cat :- Crew once dyed it pink.
The Dog :- Used to drink beer in bar, and had it's own lifejacket.
The Agent in Kagoshima Ho-San, and times ashore at hotel in Kagoshima.
Marshall an Engineer.
A Sparky :- He used to appear at fancy dress do's in fantastic costumes, appeared once as Hitler and also once as a famous old cricketer.
The nuclear powered USS Thruxton taking off an Engineer in Indian Ocean, who was suffering from a head injury.
Parting of the SBM mooring rope on Globtik Tokyo in Gulf ,also parted loading hose.
The Big "T" teashirts.
Calling past Christmas island on a slow, slow, trip to Japan.

I've a few pictures somewhere of those days.


----------



## Amanita

Sheddy said:


> .
> The Cat :- Crew once dyed it pink.
> The Dog :- Used to drink beer in bar, and had it's own lifejacket.


LMAO!!! That's hilarious. Although nowdays, PETA or somebody would try to nail you guys for animal cruelty or some such thing. I remember seeing a picture of Globtik Tokyo in National geographic and thinking it was just the coolest thing ever, to my 7 year old self. It's amazing, and kind of sad that that ship didn't even last 15 years. She probably had quite a bit of life left in her at the end (Sad)


----------



## luigi

One guy that I remember fondly was Peter Mills. Anyone know what he's doing now?


----------



## ELUN00001

Sipsoo said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm trying to find anyone who sailed on the Globtik Tokyo and Globtik London.. I sailed on both during the late 70's and had a great time. Alos looking for any photos of them for my collection.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ken


Hi KEN
MY HUSBAND ALLAN SAILED WITH GLOBTIK AROUND THE 70'S ON BOTH GIANTS, PLEASE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A GOOD PHOTO FROM AS I AM COMPILING AN ALBUM FOR HIM (A SURPRISE) AS GLOBTIK IS AND ALWAYS HAS BEEN HIS FIRST LOVE, (I CANNOT COMPETE WITH THOSE BIG BEAUTIES)
GO WELL
NOREEN


----------



## ELUN00001

HI THERE
NAME ALLAN FEELEY SAILED ON BOTH TOKYO AND LONDON IN THE 70's i WAS ON THE SHIP WHEN THE GUY WITH THE HEAD INJURY WAS TAKEN OFF
i ALSO REMEMBER THE PINK CAT IT WAS THE CAPTAINS WIFE'S CAT AS I REMEMBER, I ALSO REMEMBER AN INCIDENT WHEN ONE OF THE CREW MEMBERS LOST HIS BOTTLE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SEA, WENT A BIT CRAZY STOOD ON THE HULL OPENED HIS ARMS AND WITHIN MINUTES WAS COVERED WITH LITTLE BIRDS, VERY WEIRD, HE WAS TAKEN OFF SHIP VERY QUICKLY, YES THERE WERE A GOOD BUNCH OF GUYS I HAVE MANY HAPPY MEMORIES OF THOSE SHIPS AND THE FRIENDS I MADE


----------



## Daniel Coyne

My father sailed on both in the 70's, Norman Coyne, and I have heard the stories of the pink cat, the appearance of the Thruxton and a whole lot more. He emigrated to Australia in the mid 80's but returned to England about 10 years ago. If anyone would like his contact details feel free to get in touch with me and I'll pass them along.


----------



## Bill Rhatigan

Sipsoo said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm trying to find anyone who sailed on the Globtik Tokyo and Globtik London.. I sailed on both during the late 70's and had a great time. Alos looking for any photos of them for my collection.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ken


Hi Ken,
I sailed as Junior Eng on the Tokyo and London from about 77 and was on the London when we handed over to the Japanese on the last British flag voyage. 
I also have good memories of the bid ships, although I also had the misfortune to sail on the Venus as well. I have some photos, but only those which are on the web anyway.
I hope this helps, let me know what you think

Regards
Bill Rhatigan


----------



## Bill Rhatigan

Hi Ken,
I sailed as Junior Eng on the Tokyo and London from about 77 and was on the London when we handed over to the Japanese on the last British flag voyage. 
I also have good memories of the bid ships, although I also had the misfortune to sail on the Venus as well. I have some photos, but only those which are on the web anyway.
I hope this helps, let me know what you think

Regards
Bill Rhatigan


----------



## Sipsoo

Sheddy said:


> I sailed as 2/0 on both the London and Tokyo in the 70's also a trip on the Venus with T West. Thing's I remember during those times are:-
> 
> people & events I Remember :-
> John Latka:- I remember him doing a Flintstones routine for a fancy dress night.
> Keith Marsh:- Compare at a "Take Your Pick" show in crew bar. Also attended my wedding.
> T Bags & Bushy & Crew Bar :- The Legionaires song in crew bar and people waving white tissues.
> Cpt McClean.
> Cpt Sadler, & his wife Trish who always sailed with him.
> The Cat :- Crew once dyed it pink.
> The Dog :- Used to drink beer in bar, and had it's own lifejacket.
> The Agent in Kagoshima Ho-San, and times ashore at hotel in Kagoshima.
> Marshall an Engineer.
> A Sparky :- He used to appear at fancy dress do's in fantastic costumes, appeared once as Hitler and also once as a famous old cricketer.
> The nuclear powered USS Thruxton taking off an Engineer in Indian Ocean, who was suffering from a head injury.
> Parting of the SBM mooring rope on Globtik Tokyo in Gulf ,also parted loading hose.
> The Big "T" teashirts.
> Calling past Christmas island on a slow, slow, trip to Japan.
> 
> I've a few pictures somewhere of those days.


Wow...

I remember all of that... the bog's name was biscute if my memory serves me right...

remember the ship being stopped and the whole crew played it's a knock out.. what a day that was...

Ken


----------



## Sipsoo

ELUN00001 said:


> Hi KEN
> MY HUSBAND ALLAN SAILED WITH GLOBTIK AROUND THE 70'S ON BOTH GIANTS, PLEASE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A GOOD PHOTO FROM AS I AM COMPILING AN ALBUM FOR HIM (A SURPRISE) AS GLOBTIK IS AND ALWAYS HAS BEEN HIS FIRST LOVE, (I CANNOT COMPETE WITH THOSE BIG BEAUTIES)
> GO WELL
> NOREEN


Hi Noreen,

I have about 16 pictures of both ships if you are interested.. likewise if you have come across any I would love a copy.

Regards

Ken


----------



## 12-4

Cpt Sadler, & his wife Trish ended up living in Ras Tanura (actually Najmah - the Aramco expat housing complex) - Ian Sadler became a Juaymah pilot where I also worked alongside him. Both ships were frequent visitors to Juaymah/Ras Tanura. It was sad to see these grand ships once they passed to the Japanese - the deck maintenance fell off and cosmetically they declined.


----------



## Janine_p

*Stan Pascoe*

Hi, Im trying to trace my grandfather, he was called stanley pascoe, Who I believe was a chief engineer or even a super for globtik tankers back in the 70's. 
Due to my Grandparents divorcing, I have never met him. I would like to find any information that could lead me to find him.
Many Thanks
Janine Pascoe


----------



## Sheddy

Hello Janine, Sorry but the name does not ring a bell , I hope someone else may be able to help you and good luck with your search.


----------



## ragbag

i was on the maiden voyage of the tokyo with a great gang of geordies the bosun was frank cobb


----------



## Wallyh

Bill Rhatigan said:


> Hi Ken,
> I sailed as Junior Eng on the Tokyo and London from about 77 and was on the London when we handed over to the Japanese on the last British flag voyage.
> I also have good memories of the bid ships, although I also had the misfortune to sail on the Venus as well. I have some photos, but only those which are on the web anyway.
> I hope this helps, let me know what you think
> 
> Regards
> Bill Rhatigan


Helllo Bill

If I remember rightly I sailed with you on the Albright boats after Globtik made you redundant I would have been 2nd Mate, now living in New Zealand, if you remember back to those wondrous vessels send me an email

Wally


----------



## Seemore

Can any one from Globtik London/Toyko tell me the funnel marking and colours cheers
seemore


----------



## davidrwarwick

Seemore,

See Auke Vissers site for photographs of the two Globtik ULCCs :-

http://supertankers.topcities.com/id57.htm
http://supertankers.topcities.com/id69.htm

The photographs show the funnel marking quite clearly.

Dave


----------



## Seemore

Hello Dave 
many thanks, I am a funnel enthusiast great hobby cheers 
Seemore


----------



## Timbo

*Globtik London and Globtik Tokyo*

My Father was Captain Donald Hindle who took both Tankers out on their sea trials and their first voyage. Unfortunately he passed away two years ago. He has written two books 'Captain of the Ocean Giants' and 'Sea Haven'. We probably have boxes of photos and even cine films!


----------



## rodneywright

*Globtik London*

Hi this is Rodney Wright. I was on the maiden voyage of Globtik London, bosun was Frank Cobb. Would like to hear from anyone who was on the same voyage.

Thanks.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I seem to recall some industrial troubles on one of the Globtik ships. The ship was held up with crew problems of some sort at Le Havre or somewhere similar in the late '70s. The crew were reputedly replaced by force by Grimsby fishermen with baseball bats. Anyone remember the details? Obviously serving under Ravi Tikoo wasn't all beer and skittles.

John T.


----------



## rodneywright

Hi, No I had already left by then and joined Union Castle King James

Rod Wright


----------



## griff45

*Globtik crew member 74-76*



Sipsoo said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm trying to find anyone who sailed on the Globtik Tokyo and Globtik London.. I sailed on both during the late 70's and had a great time. Alos looking for any photos of them for my collection.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ken


I was on Globtik London and Tokyo around 1974-76.. 
I had just left school with little experience in this vast world. 
My 1st time to leave England flew out to Bahrain.. in January No idea of what any other country would be like. stepping out of the aeroplane in my heavy duffle coat.. imagine how hot is was..
Im not expectin anyone to remember me for that one.. I really enjoyed my education on both ships.. ive never got over the life on the ocean waves .. 
One of the nicest guys i met was named Globtik BOB he was a cook/baker on one of the ships.. I started as catering lad- Steward. went on to be cook /baker. remember potts and some of the other crew. Im from Wirral up north.. hope to hear from some of the men.


----------



## griff45

*Globtik crew member 74-76*



Pat McCardle said:


> I sailed with a couple of lads off these vessels, Davy Burns, Sunderland & Billy Potts, Newcastle. Cap't West was teaching at South Shields College in 92. I still see Davy now & again,he is now a cook offshore.



andy griffiths
Hi there I was on globtik london and tokyo 74-76 as catering lad steward.
I remember globtik bob the baker. remenber them good days in tokyo night club bought a bottl of whiskey never managed to finish it so left it behind the bar returned some months later with ticket and got bottle down again. also enjoyed comming back to ship late an paying for launch back to ship as last trip had already gone.
if anyone wishes to contact me that ok.. 
how do we mail each other on this site ??


----------



## non descript

griff45 said:


> how do we mail each other on this site ??


I can be a bit daunting first time... Just hover the mouse over the person you wish to contact (their name as in beside their flag or the bit underlined) then left click and you get a pull down menu. Select send a private message and off you go.

(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## griff45

*glob tokyo*

was also there


----------



## Sipsoo

rodneywright said:


> Hi this is Rodney Wright. I was on the maiden voyage of Globtik London, bosun was Frank Cobb. Would like to hear from anyone who was on the same voyage.
> 
> Thanks.



I sailed with Frank a few times on these ships and he even had his wife there on one trip.

I have created a group on Facebook dedicated to these girls... just search for Globtik Tankers.

Regards

Ken


----------



## Sipsoo

griff45 said:


> andy griffiths
> Hi there I was on globtik london and tokyo 74-76 as catering lad steward.
> I remember globtik bob the baker. remenber them good days in tokyo night club bought a bottl of whiskey never managed to finish it so left it behind the bar returned some months later with ticket and got bottle down again. also enjoyed comming back to ship late an paying for launch back to ship as last trip had already gone.
> if anyone wishes to contact me that ok..
> how do we mail each other on this site ??


Hi Andy....

Think you were there when I was on them.. do you remember Derek Robson deck lad like me..

Please send me a PM

Ken


----------



## Sipsoo

Timbo said:


> My Father was Captain Donald Hindle who took both Tankers out on their sea trials and their first voyage. Unfortunately he passed away two years ago. He has written two books 'Captain of the Ocean Giants' and 'Sea Haven'. We probably have boxes of photos and even cine films!


Hi Timbo,

Would love to see some photos and film if possible..

Regards,

Ken


----------



## OOCy

*Globtik Venus*



trotterdotpom said:


> I seem to recall some industrial troubles on one of the Globtik ships. The ship was held up with crew problems of some sort at Le Havre or somewhere similar in the late '70s. The crew were reputedly replaced by force by Grimsby fishermen with baseball bats. Anyone remember the details? Obviously serving under Ravi Tikoo wasn't all beer and skittles.
> 
> John T.


My Father was the Chief Engineer who went on board after the vessel was retaken. The men from Grimsby had smashed every piece of equipment on board. Due to the publicity, Ravi Tikoo, wanted the Venus out of Le Havre asap, my Father refused as the vessel was not sea worthy - he was replaced and sent home! Venus then broke down on leaving Le Havre and had to be taken to dry dock.


----------



## Ghost

Ian Mckay sailed as C/E on both ships.


----------



## luigi

trotterdotpom said:


> I seem to recall some industrial troubles on one of the Globtik ships. The ship was held up with crew problems of some sort at Le Havre or somewhere similar in the late '70s. The crew were reputedly replaced by force by Grimsby fishermen with baseball bats. Anyone remember the details? Obviously serving under Ravi Tikoo wasn't all beer and skittles.
> 
> John T.


Actually it was quite a lot of beer and skittles.

The trouble you refer to was on the Venus in le havre. The ITF persuaded the Philipino crew who were about to disembark because the ship was being put under British flag, that they had been underpaid and should not leave the ship.

Ravi Tikoo instructed his two right hand men to deal with the problem - which they did by hiring a bunch of out of work east coast trawlerman, flying them to France and getting the crew thrown off. The upshot of it was that the two right hand men were taken to court - I think for GBH, but cannot say for sure. This resulted in a lot of adverse publicity - needless to say.

Fact is though, that the Venus was under the flag for a very short time and it was the London and Tokyo that were really the cream of the fleet and on which conditions were excellent for the time. 

Despite a few tyrant Captains - of whom I fell foul and a cliquey crowd of officers that I didn't get on with - mainly because I wasn't interested in the beer and skittles - they were great ships and I'm glad I sailed on them.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

I Gooogled Globtic Venus and found one of the ringleaders of this bunnch of thugs had a criminal record for burglary, rape and other violent crimes. Another one was superintendent of a company I worked for, he admitted being super. with GLOBTIC and directing operations in Le Havre, he was arrested and spent two days in prison. No charges were brought against them in France as no offence had been committed in France. Both the seamans and officers union tried to get charges brought in the UK, again they had not committed any offence on British soil.
When I worked for the super. if that is what he actually was he would never come to France when we had any breakdowns on the ships.

Regards Robert


----------



## Bill Davies

luigi said:


> Actually it was quite a lot of beer and skittles.
> 
> The trouble you refer to was on the Venus in le havre. The ITF persuaded the Philipino crew who were about to disembark because the ship was being put under British flag, that they had been underpaid and should not leave the ship.


The ITF have a lot to answer for in my opinion. I have been at the receiving end of a few of their little games. Proud to have been involved in the 'Sentinel' incident in Milford Haven (late 70s) when they took on someone bigger than themselves and got a 'bloody nose'. 

Ravi Tikoo just did not have the muscle power of old DK.

Bill


----------



## davidrwarwick

The incident even raised questions in the Houses of Parliament, see this from Hansard :- 
http://hansard.millbanksystems.com/written_answers/1977/apr/04/globtik-venus.

I had 2 very good years on Globtik Tokyo & London (1977 -79) as 5/E and 4/E and remember most of the names mentioned here plus a few more Kevin Finnegan 3/E, Dick Thewlis 2/E, Colin Green 2/E, Bill Hansen 1/E all Geordies ( ex Commons I think) also Ian Mckay C/E, Jim Smith (Black Angus) C/E, and George Simpson C/E to name a few, good ships, good crews and well looked after.


----------



## muldonaich

*venus*

so if they were that good what happened on they venus when they had to send a bunch of thugs aboard her ????


----------



## davidrwarwick

Maybe it's because we weren't Phillipinos, the 2 ULCCs where run differently than the "Venus" and made big bucks for Ravi Tikkoo, so we were well looked after until he sold the ships from under us.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sounds like Ravi Tikoo came out of the situation smelling of roses and left his henchmen to carry the can. Where is he these days, did he do the Indian rope trick?

I assume that "old DK" that Bill is on about is Daniel K. Ludwig. He was such a tough cookie he paid Australian seamen extra money and gave an exemption from doing any work except bridge watches and berthing, as long as they promised not to go on strike! Different story when you're not dealing with helpless Filipinos.

John T.


----------



## davidrwarwick

Don't really know, he had plans to a) buy H & W in Belfast and then b) build the worlds largest passenger liner , needless to say they came to nothing.
He used to be active in Polo playing and racehorse owning circles. I think I read somewhere that he was living in the Bahamas. There is a Globtik Ship Management company operating out of Croatia or somewhere but I don't know if it's anything to do with him.

Dave.


----------



## muldonaich

you did not get away with much in australia if you were a shipowner kev. ps and rightly so.


----------



## VicH

*Globtik sailors*



Sipsoo said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm trying to find anyone who sailed on the Globtik Tokyo and Globtik London.. I sailed on both during the late 70's and had a great time. Alos looking for any photos of them for my collection.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ken


Hi Ken,

I've only just found this site and pleased that I have and if it's not too late in the day I can give you quite a lot of names that I have on record who worked on both ships.
I joined the 'London' in the builder's yard as second mate for her maiden voyage in 73 and sailed as second mate and chief officer on both 'London' and 'Tokyo' up until 79 when they went over to the japanese flag.
So, if you still want them let me know and I'll get up in the loft and dig them out, along with some old photos as well.

Cheers for now

Vic


----------



## VicH

Janine_p said:


> Hi, Im trying to trace my grandfather, he was called stanley pascoe, Who I believe was a chief engineer or even a super for globtik tankers back in the 70's.
> Due to my Grandparents divorcing, I have never met him. I would like to find any information that could lead me to find him.
> Many Thanks
> Janine Pascoe



Hi Janine,
I sailed with your grandfather Stan Pascoe on the maiden voyage of the Globtik London back in 1973/4 and it was the only time I sailed with him.
I do remember that during the months together he was dedicating a lot of time to learning Japanese as he was planning to live in Japan at some stage shortly after leaving the ship. I do believe he may have done just that as I don't recall seeing his name on the crew lists afterwards. One man who would know would be the ship's agent in Kiire Kagoshima - by the name of Hoi-san or Hoy-san - but I have no idea where he could be found after all these years. The only other possible source would be the Tokyo Tanker Co in Tokyo from where a lot of the ship's business was operated from.
A Mr Coupland used to be the personnel manager for all of us throughout the Globtik era and the office used to be in Hamilton square Birkenhead, but I guess that's long gone now.
Hope this maybe of some help

Vic Hubbert


----------



## racol

Hi 
My dad, James Kenneth Bowden sailed on the Globtik Tankers in the seventies, did you ever sail with him


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Racol and a warm welcome to SN on your first posting. Bon voyage.


----------



## racol

R58484956 said:


> Greetings Racol and a warm welcome to SN on your first posting. Bon voyage.


Hi thanks for the welcome, just stumbled accross this site this morning


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard, racol.
A few ex Globtik lads in the crew so you may be lucky with your query.
Find your way around the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## luigi

muldonaich said:


> so if they were that good what happened on they venus when they had to send a bunch of thugs aboard her ????


I think you missed the boat on this one if you'll excuse the pun.

As has already been explained, the Venus was an oddball and not under the British Flag for long.

The conditions on board the London and Tokyo were as good as it got when I was on them (from 76 until when they were sold) - moneywise, accomodation, maintenance, feeding and crew were all top notch.


----------



## luigi

VicH said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> I've only just found this site and pleased that I have and if it's not too late in the day I can give you quite a lot of names that I have on record who worked on both ships.
> I joined the 'London' in the builder's yard as second mate for her maiden voyage in 73 and sailed as second mate and chief officer on both 'London' and 'Tokyo' up until 79 when they went over to the japanese flag.
> So, if you still want them let me know and I'll get up in the loft and dig them out, along with some old photos as well.
> 
> Cheers for now
> 
> Vic


 Hi Vic,

Its been a long time. I last met you when I was doing a C.O.W. supervision on a tanker in Fawley between Christmas and New Year 1980. I got off on New Year's day if I remember rightly.

Are you still down in Fawley?

Luigi.


----------



## VicH

*Hello Paul*



luigi said:


> Hi Vic,
> 
> Its been a long time. I last met you when I was doing a C.O.W. supervision on a tanker in Fawley between Christmas and New Year 1980. I got off on New Year's day if I remember rightly.
> 
> Are you still down in Fawley?
> 
> Luigi.


Yes I do recall seeing you but it was at Mobil's Coryton refinery in the Thames after I took a job there as a loading master / jetty supervisor and moving down to Essex in 1979 from the Wirral and been here ever since. Stayed with Mobil until the late 90's when they gave me a golden handshake and then I went to work for an oil trading company in knightsbridge called Vitol as a demurrage claims supervisor until 2000 when I retired. At the moment I do a bit of part time work for the local funeral director driving the lims or the hearse etc. So what's been happening to you ??

Vic


----------



## luigi

VicH said:


> Yes I do recall seeing you but it was at Mobil's Coryton refinery in the Thames after I took a job there as a loading master / jetty supervisor and moving down to Essex in 1979 from the Wirral and been here ever since. Stayed with Mobil until the late 90's when they gave me a golden handshake and then I went to work for an oil trading company in knightsbridge called Vitol as a demurrage claims supervisor until 2000 when I retired. At the moment I do a bit of part time work for the local funeral director driving the lims or the hearse etc. So what's been happening to you ??
> 
> Vic


Yes you're right it was Coryton - I should have remembered that because it was a pain in the a**e trying to get home from there on New Year's day.

For the last 17 years, since I did a runner from Baghdad when they invaded Kuwait, I have worked for the same company with just a 1 year break in 2000. Much of this time was as a Service Engineer and I visited Coryton on a number of occasions in that capacity. I am currently specialising in retrofitting compressors with dry gas seals - everything from quoting, through to project management and hands-on execution. A real niche market but interesting job nonetheless - I always said I was cut out to be an Engineer rather than a Deckie.....

If I stay to 65 I still have 9 years to go - unless i win the Lottery in the meantime!

Did you ever hear anything of Pete Mills? - I've asked on here a couple of times but never had a response.

Anyway, nice to hear from you again.

Take care,

Paul.


----------



## Sipsoo

Hi Vic,

Do you still have that list of crew names from the old Globtik days, would be nice to see.

Kind regards

Ken


----------



## VicH

Sipsoo said:


> Hi Vic,
> 
> Do you still have that list of crew names from the old Globtik days, would be nice to see.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Ken


Hi Ken.. only just spotted this today so apologise for the late reply.
These are the names of guys I actually sailed with in my 6yrs with Globtik:

Captains; Doug Hindle, Ken Mackay, A. Maclean, Ian Sadler (and trish), Charles Scudamore, Tyler.

Deck offs; Geoff Gregory(c/o then master), Richard Hunt, Tim West(c/o then master), Peter Torr, John Latka, Pete Humphreys, Peter Mills, Dave Berry, Malcolm George, Ernie Lamb, Paul Tillman, Pete Mason, Paul Stillitano (luigi), Godwin Batteren (nigerian), 

Engineers; Stan Pascoe, J. Rennison, Ian Mackay, J. Smith, George Simpson, Tom Blackburn, Keith Standon, Bill Hanson, Jack Emmett, P. Williams, Dick Thewlis, Brian DeWolf, M. Oldfield, Bill Smith, Pete Gregory, P. Fuller, G. Adams, Geoff Peacock, W. Reid, I. Bryant, Wee Jimmy Henderson, Colin Blyth, J. Cliff, M. MacMonagle, Paul Bennett (taken off by americans after head injury), Barry Bennett, Denis Haig, Steve Royle, Paddy Parker, Graham Allen, Kevin Finnegan, 

Electricians; John Fay, T. Durkin, Billy Tarr, Peter Weir, Alan Tyrell.

Cat/offs; Stan Thompson, Colin Cox, A. Saunders, Keith Marsh

Radio/offs; Ray Halpin, P. Chadwick, M. Gannon, E. Artingstol.

Crew; Brian Bush, Billy Potts, Jim Brown, Frankie Cobb, Tom Ferguson, Paddy ? (irish bosun), 

I can picture a few more but just cannot recall their names, like the Welsh pumpman (Taffy ?) who stayed on the Tokyo I think for well over a year so as to reclaim income tax. Another pumpman, big Dave ?. Another bosun, from London area, well spoken guy.


The last couple of years I didn't keep the records going and I regret that now because there are a lot more names I haven't included.. but, maybe someone who reads this may be able to add to the list.

So.. how many of the above can you remember ??

Cheers for now

Vic


----------



## VicH

luigi said:


> Yes you're right it was Coryton - I should have remembered that because it was a pain in the a**e trying to get home from there on New Year's day.
> 
> For the last 17 years, since I did a runner from Baghdad when they invaded Kuwait, I have worked for the same company with just a 1 year break in 2000. Much of this time was as a Service Engineer and I visited Coryton on a number of occasions in that capacity. I am currently specialising in retrofitting compressors with dry gas seals - everything from quoting, through to project management and hands-on execution. A real niche market but interesting job nonetheless - I always said I was cut out to be an Engineer rather than a Deckie.....
> 
> If I stay to 65 I still have 9 years to go - unless i win the Lottery in the meantime!
> 
> Did you ever hear anything of Pete Mills? - I've asked on here a couple of times but never had a response.
> 
> Anyway, nice to hear from you again.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Paul.


Hello Paul,

Peter Mills.. sailed with him twice I think.. maiden voyage on the London and then a couple of years later on the Tokyo. Don't know if he remained with us until the handover to the Japanese or not otherwise no, can't help you.

Have just posted a list of names to Ken (sipsoo) of all the guys I sailed with, can you add any more ??

Vic


----------



## Dave Edge

Sailed with Geoff Gregory when he was 2/O of Border Reiver. When we paid off he said he intended joining Globtik, obviously he made it.


----------



## luigi

VicH said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> Peter Mills.. sailed with him twice I think.. maiden voyage on the London and then a couple of years later on the Tokyo. Don't know if he remained with us until the handover to the Japanese or not otherwise no, can't help you.
> 
> Have just posted a list of names to Ken (sipsoo) of all the guys I sailed with, can you add any more ??
> 
> Vic


Peter stayed after the London and Tokyo were handed over. Last I heard of him was when he was supposed to be taking over as Mate on the Narnian Sea in the Carribean. For some reason he did not and Peter Frewer who was to be Mate on the new Globtik Windsor was sent out to the Narnian instead - paving the way for me to be promoted to Mate.

Just read your list of names and like you I can recall a lot of faces but not the names. Those that I do remember I have added to your post.

Take care,


----------



## luigi

VicH said:


> Hi Ken.. only just spotted this today so apologise for the late reply.
> These are the names of guys I actually sailed with in my 6yrs with Globtik:
> 
> Captains; Doug Hindle, Ken Mackay, A. Maclean, Ian Sadler (and trish), Charles Scudamore, Tyler.
> 
> Deck offs; Geoff Gregory(c/o then master), Richard Hunt, Tim West(c/o then master), Peter Torr, John Latka, Pete Humphreys, Peter Mills, Dave Berry, Malcolm George, Ernie Lamb, Paul Tillman, Pete Mason, Paul Stillitano (luigi), Godwin Batteren (nigerian),
> 
> Engineers; Stan Pascoe, J. Rennison, Ian Mackay, J. Smith, George Simpson, Tom Blackburn, Keith Standon, Bill Hanson, Jack Emmett, P. Williams, Dick Thewlis, Brian DeWolf, M. Oldfield, Bill Smith, Pete Gregory, P. Fuller, G. Adams, Geoff Peacock, W. Reid, I. Bryant, Wee Jimmy Henderson, Colin Blyth, J. Cliff, M. MacMonagle, Paul Bennett (taken off by americans after head injury), Barry Bennett, Denis Haig, Steve Royle, Paddy Parker, Graham Allen, Kevin Finnegan,
> 
> Electricians; John Fay, T. Durkin, Billy Tarr, Peter Weir, Alan Tyrell.
> 
> Cat/offs; Stan Thompson, Colin Cox, A. Saunders, Keith Marsh
> 
> Radio/offs; Ray Halpin, P. Chadwick, M. Gannon, E. Artingstol.
> 
> Crew; Brian Bush, Billy Potts, Jim Brown, Frankie Cobb, Tom Ferguson, Paddy ? (irish bosun),
> 
> I can picture a few more but just cannot recall their names, like the Welsh pumpman (Taffy ?) who stayed on the Tokyo I think for well over a year so as to reclaim income tax. Another pumpman, big Dave ?. Another bosun, from London area, well spoken guy.
> 
> 
> The last couple of years I didn't keep the records going and I regret that now because there are a lot more names I haven't included.. but, maybe someone who reads this may be able to add to the list.
> 
> So.. how many of the above can you remember ??
> 
> Cheers for now
> 
> Vic


I can remember most of those. Also John Plunkett, Chief Cook and Globtik Bob Thompson Second Cook, Richard Myton 1st mate, Roy Hamilton Mate, Nigel Snowdon 1st Mate, Rolo Tomkins 3rd Eng, Alan Feeley - his junior.

The well spoken bosun was Peter something - he brought his wife along with him on one trip.

Its no good Vic - I'll have to dig out the photos I've got and see if they jog my memory.

Take care,


----------



## Rob Armstrong

*Globtik*



Seemore said:


> Can any one from Globtik London/Toyko tell me the funnel marking and colours cheers
> seemore


The Funnels where black with a white circle containing a blue T ( for Tikoo ) at the top and bottom of the T there was a partial eclipse again in blue . I will post some photos when I get a bit more time . Are you making a model?


----------



## Rob Armstrong

*Globtik*



luigi said:


> I can remember most of those. Also John Plunkett, Chief Cook and Globtik Bob Thompson Second Cook, Richard Myton 1st mate, Roy Hamilton Mate, Nigel Snowdon 1st Mate, Rolo Tomkins 3rd Eng, Alan Feeley - his junior.
> 
> The well spoken bosun was Peter something - he brought his wife along with him on one trip.
> 
> Its no good Vic - I'll have to dig out the photos I've got and see if they jog my memory.
> 
> Take care,


Wow! some amazing memories are coming back reading those names. I joined GT on 7 7 73 and paid off 20 1 74 ( just checked my old discharge book) GT again 31 3 74 till 2 9 74 and GL 12 8 76 to 5 12 76 I remember Ian and Trish and Biscuit the dog Frank Cobb Globtik Bob and His son also Bob ,Bushy and Potts of course , have got loads of photos from both ships and will try to upload some as soon as poss . Who remembers a GP called Barry who had a major fall out with his "Best Freind " and wrecked a cabin while chucking each others stuff over the side. I started as GP jun OP and Left as GP OP 1 I remember having a row with Phil the pump when I was " Peggy " as he was so pissed he forgot to get his meal from the press , and blamed me cos someone else had ate it , still you've got to laugh I would'nt change a thing Ulric Majer thats a name and shape not to forget he used to free the mooring cable rollers with his bare hands. Alan Cox is another name that springs to mind and another jun called Taff could have been davy from Caernarfon I think . More memories please
Rob(Thumb)


----------



## paul bennett

*globtic tankers*



luigi said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> I sailed on them both from 1976 onwards until they went under the Japanese flag, as Second Mate. I've got a few photos at home including some of the lads (one memorable one of George Simpson Ch Eng - from Southport - doing his party piece of drinking a beer while standing on his head!) At the moment I'm in Kakakhstan, but when I get back home I'll see what I can dig out.
> 
> I remember many of the names - I seem to recall another Chief Engineer called Ken but the family name escapes me. I have kept in touch periodically with John Latka (Chief Mate on the big ones) and Malcom George (Second Mate). I would like to know what happened to Pete Mills.
> 
> I sailed with a Third Engineer who according to a magazine article my wife spotted, is now inside for murdering his wife on St Anne's beach, (I'm not saying his name here just in case I got it wrong!)
> 
> Kieth Marsh was a Chief Steward - last I heard was that he was running a chippy down south.
> 
> A Bosun (CPO officially), Frankie Cobb was a real diamond - he helped me out immensely when I was promoted to Chief Mate on the Windsor a couple of years later.
> 
> Who could forget "Bushy and Potts"?
> 
> Could go on all day - they were great ships and a lot of good shipmates.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Paul.(Thumb)


Hi Paul, i am also trying to find people from globitks, i was junior , then 4th engineer, i am not sure if we sailed togther but i am better on faces than names, it was good to read some of the peoples names that you know, was the chief engineer you were trying to think of kieth stanton ? i sailed with pete mills " the gentle giant " (dont know what happened to him ) and i hold John Latka in very high esteem and would love an address for him and any of the other lads, including the " The King of Canvey Island " Mr cobb with his side kicks bushy and potts, Kieth Marsh, richard thewlis and of course my very good friend Alan Tyrell, i havent got his address either but i am sure that if you have any of the geordie lot address's i can find alan, i am also going to find all my photos , i never heard anything about a third engineer murdering his wife but i did sail with one that stole money from kieth marsh's office then told the captain it was me ! when it was actually him who stole it and i cant remember his name either ! well i hope you have a safe trip back from Kakakhstan, cheers paul bennett


----------



## paul bennett

*Paul bennett*



VicH said:


> Hi Ken.. only just spotted this today so apologise for the late reply.
> These are the names of guys I actually sailed with in my 6yrs with Globtik:
> 
> Captains; Doug Hindle, Ken Mackay, A. Maclean, Ian Sadler (and trish), Charles Scudamore, Tyler.
> 
> Deck offs; Geoff Gregory(c/o then master), Richard Hunt, Tim West(c/o then master), Peter Torr, John Latka, Pete Humphreys, Peter Mills, Dave Berry, Malcolm George, Ernie Lamb, Paul Tillman, Pete Mason, Paul Stillitano (luigi), Godwin Batteren (nigerian),
> 
> Engineers; Stan Pascoe, J. Rennison, Ian Mackay, J. Smith, George Simpson, Tom Blackburn, Keith Standon, Bill Hanson, Jack Emmett, P. Williams, Dick Thewlis, Brian DeWolf, M. Oldfield, Bill Smith, Pete Gregory, P. Fuller, G. Adams, Geoff Peacock, W. Reid, I. Bryant, Wee Jimmy Henderson, Colin Blyth, J. Cliff, M. MacMonagle, Paul Bennett (taken off by americans after head injury), Barry Bennett, Denis Haig, Steve Royle, Paddy Parker, Graham Allen, Kevin Finnegan,
> 
> Electricians; John Fay, T. Durkin, Billy Tarr, Peter Weir, Alan Tyrell.
> 
> Cat/offs; Stan Thompson, Colin Cox, A. Saunders, Keith Marsh
> 
> Radio/offs; Ray Halpin, P. Chadwick, M. Gannon, E. Artingstol.
> 
> Crew; Brian Bush, Billy Potts, Jim Brown, Frankie Cobb, Tom Ferguson, Paddy ? (irish bosun),
> 
> I can picture a few more but just cannot recall their names, like the Welsh pumpman (Taffy ?) who stayed on the Tokyo I think for well over a year so as to reclaim income tax. Another pumpman, big Dave ?. Another bosun, from London area, well spoken guy.
> 
> 
> The last couple of years I didn't keep the records going and I regret that now because there are a lot more names I haven't included.. but, maybe someone who reads this may be able to add to the list.
> 
> So.. how many of the above can you remember ??
> 
> Cheers for now
> 
> Vic


Hi Vic, yep its me paul bennett taken off by the americans with an head injury,ha,ha, i did return to the ship after a short spell in Maidervale hospital, i would be really pleased if you have any emails or addresses of any of the lads so i could at least wish them happy christmas, cheers paul


----------



## paul bennett

Rob Armstrong said:


> Wow! some amazing memories are coming back reading those names. I joined GT on 7 7 73 and paid off 20 1 74 ( just checked my old discharge book) GT again 31 3 74 till 2 9 74 and GL 12 8 76 to 5 12 76 I remember Ian and Trish and Biscuit the dog Frank Cobb Globtik Bob and His son also Bob ,Bushy and Potts of course , have got loads of photos from both ships and will try to upload some as soon as poss . Who remembers a GP called Barry who had a major fall out with his "Best Freind " and wrecked a cabin while chucking each others stuff over the side. I started as GP jun OP and Left as GP OP 1 I remember having a row with Phil the pump when I was " Peggy " as he was so pissed he forgot to get his meal from the press , and blamed me cos someone else had ate it , still you've got to laugh I would'nt change a thing Ulric Majer thats a name and shape not to forget he used to free the mooring cable rollers with his bare hands. Alan Cox is another name that springs to mind and another jun called Taff could have been davy from Caernarfon I think . More memories please
> Rob(Thumb)


i'm sure i was onboard when barry wrecked the "married" cabin, ha,ha,ha,


----------



## luigi

paul bennett said:


> Hi Paul, i am also trying to find people from globitks, i was junior , then 4th engineer, i am not sure if we sailed togther but i am better on faces than names, it was good to read some of the peoples names that you know, was the chief engineer you were trying to think of kieth stanton ? i sailed with pete mills " the gentle giant " (dont know what happened to him ) and i hold John Latka in very high esteem and would love an address for him and any of the other lads, including the " The King of Canvey Island " Mr cobb with his side kicks bushy and potts, Kieth Marsh, richard thewlis and of course my very good friend Alan Tyrell, i havent got his address either but i am sure that if you have any of the geordie lot address's i can find alan, i am also going to find all my photos , i never heard anything about a third engineer murdering his wife but i did sail with one that stole money from kieth marsh's office then told the captain it was me ! when it was actually him who stole it and i cant remember his name either ! well i hope you have a safe trip back from Kakakhstan, cheers paul bennett


Hi Paul,

I posted to you on the other thread and was going to put a link to here, but I see you found your own way!

I remember the stolen money incident and I remember the guy's name too! When the story went round that it was you I never did believe it and so I was not surprised when the truth came out and you were declared innocent.

John Latka lives in Spain now. Last time I saw him was pure coincidence - he was OIM on a FPSO off of Nigeria and I, having become a Service Engineer (believe it or not!), went out there to change out some seal components. As you say, John is one of the best and it was great to see him again.

I'd love to know what happened to Pete Mills. I've posted on here and trolled the web quite a few times without any success.

Vic Hubbert definitely wins the prize for the best memory, judging by all the names he's listed!! 

You and I used to compete in push-ups and pull-ups etc - although I always came a poor second!

Anyway, great to hear from you again. Let's hope this thread going back up to the top jogs a few more memories.

Take care,

Paul.

P.S. It was Keith Stanton I was thinking of - thanks for that!


----------



## Pat McCardle

I was speaking to Davey Burns, ex 2nd Cook & Baker, on my last leave & he is having treatment for cancer & I think? He is in remission. I've mentioned this site to him so hopefully he turns up here soon as he has some good stories from his days on the GT & GL.


----------



## Sheddy

paul bennett said:


> Hi Vic, yep its me paul bennett taken off by the americans with an head injury,ha,ha, i did return to the ship after a short spell in Maidervale hospital, i would be really pleased if you have any emails or addresses of any of the lads so i could at least wish them happy christmas, cheers paul


I remember that night as it was my birthday party when you first collapsed with your head injury. Trish realised that there was something amiss.
I think the name of ship that took you off was the USS Thruxton (?) a logistic support vessel.
Wouldn't break radio silence until they were close.


----------



## richy davis

ragbag said:


> i was on the maiden voyage of the tokyo with a great gang of geordies the bosun was frank cobb


hi, i was on the globtik in 74 i am also trying to trace some old ship mates. i am just new to this site so not quite familiar with the set-up. looking forward to catch up with some old mates.


----------



## richy davis

Anyone who sailed on the Globtik Tokyo------- Hi I'm Richy Davis.I sailed on the Tokyo in 1974--------fantastic ship!


----------



## micky

*John Smit*



ragbag said:


> i was on the maiden voyage of the tokyo with a great gang of geordies the bosun was frank cobb


sorry speaking in general my dad in1973 was AB APOLOGIES just enquiring


----------



## richy davis

Hi,I'm Richy Davis and I sailed on the Globtik Tokyo in 1974-------anyone remember me?


----------



## luigi

Were you a Jnr or 4th Eng on the Tokyo, Richy?


----------



## micky

paul bennett said:


> Hi Paul, i am also trying to find people from globitks, i was junior , then 4th engineer, i am not sure if we sailed togther but i am better on faces than names, it was good to read some of the peoples names that you know, was the chief engineer you were trying to think of kieth stanton ? i sailed with pete mills " the gentle giant " (dont know what happened to him ) and i hold John Latka in very high esteem and would love an address for him and any of the other lads, including the " The King of Canvey Island " Mr cobb with his side kicks bushy and potts, Kieth Marsh, richard thewlis and of course my very good friend Alan Tyrell, i havent got his address either but i am sure that if you have any of the geordie lot address's i can find alan, i am also going to find all my photos , i never heard anything about a third engineer murdering his wife but i did sail with one that stole money from kieth marsh's office then told the captain it was me ! when it was actually him who stole it and i cant remember his name either ! well i hope you have a safe trip back from Kakakhstan, cheers paul bennett


does anyone remember my dad john smith, who was ab on the tokyo maiden voyage 1973?


----------



## richy davis

luigi said:


> Were you a Jnr or 4th Eng on the Tokyo, Richy?


Hi Luigi, i was a junior, only done four & a half months.......


----------



## timo

micky said:


> does anyone remember my dad john smith, who was ab on the tokyo maiden voyage 1973?


I sailed with an AB/bosun in Uglands by the name of Ian Smith, he worked on the Globtik ships, he was from the north east.


----------



## ragbag

micky said:


> does anyone remember my dad john smith, who was ab on the tokyo maiden voyage 1973?


just been reading some messages and noticed yours i was also on the maiden voyage with your dad i was one of the deck boys "scouse"it was my first trip. i think ive got a photo of the deck dept taken in the 
hotel in london before we flew out to join the ship


----------



## EFHL

*Stan Pascoe, C/E*



Janine_p said:


> Hi, Im trying to trace my grandfather, he was called stanley pascoe, Who I believe was a chief engineer or even a super for globtik tankers back in the 70's.
> Due to my Grandparents divorcing, I have never met him. I would like to find any information that could lead me to find him.
> Many Thanks
> Janine Pascoe


Hi Janine,
This is a late reply to your question about your grandad. I sailed with Stan Pascoe in 1975 when he was chief engineer on the Globtik London. A fine man. He gave me £200 one time as I went on leave to buy him an engagement ring in the UK for his Japanese fiancee. This I did, and when he left the ship in Japan he was due to marry the Japanese girl. 
Regards, Ernie Lamb (formerly C/O, Globtik Tokyo)


----------



## micky

ragbag said:


> just been reading some messages and noticed yours i was also on the maiden voyage with your dad i was one of the deck boys "scouse"it was my first trip. i think ive got a photo of the deck dept taken in the
> hotel in london before we flew out to join the ship


I've just seen your reply, I would love to see those photos. My dad is still alive but in poor health, he still talks about it to this day and misses being at sea. Please get in touch! Thank you and Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Best wishes


----------



## Arf

VicH said:


> Hi Ken.. only just spotted this today so apologise for the late reply.
> These are the names of guys I actually sailed with in my 6yrs with Globtik:
> 
> Captains; Doug Hindle, Ken Mackay, A. Maclean, Ian Sadler (and trish), Charles Scudamore, Tyler.
> 
> Deck offs; Geoff Gregory(c/o then master), Richard Hunt, Tim West(c/o then master), Peter Torr, John Latka, Pete Humphreys, Peter Mills, Dave Berry, Malcolm George, Ernie Lamb, Paul Tillman, Pete Mason, Paul Stillitano (luigi), Godwin Batteren (nigerian),
> 
> Engineers; Stan Pascoe, J. Rennison, Ian Mackay, J. Smith, George Simpson, Tom Blackburn, Keith Standon, Bill Hanson, Jack Emmett, P. Williams, Dick Thewlis, Brian DeWolf, M. Oldfield, Bill Smith, Pete Gregory, P. Fuller, G. Adams, Geoff Peacock, W. Reid, I. Bryant, Wee Jimmy Henderson, Colin Blyth, J. Cliff, M. MacMonagle, Paul Bennett (taken off by americans after head injury), Barry Bennett, Denis Haig, Steve Royle, Paddy Parker, Graham Allen, Kevin Finnegan,
> 
> Electricians; John Fay, T. Durkin, Billy Tarr, Peter Weir, Alan Tyrell.
> 
> Cat/offs; Stan Thompson, Colin Cox, A. Saunders, Keith Marsh
> 
> Radio/offs; Ray Halpin, P. Chadwick, M. Gannon, E. Artingstol.
> 
> Crew; Brian Bush, Billy Potts, Jim Brown, Frankie Cobb, Tom Ferguson, Paddy ? (irish bosun),
> 
> I can picture a few more but just cannot recall their names, like the Welsh pumpman (Taffy ?) who stayed on the Tokyo I think for well over a year so as to reclaim income tax. Another pumpman, big Dave ?. Another bosun, from London area, well spoken guy.
> 
> 
> The last couple of years I didn't keep the records going and I regret that now because there are a lot more names I haven't included.. but, maybe someone who reads this may be able to add to the list.
> 
> So.. how many of the above can you remember ??
> 
> Cheers for now
> 
> Vic


Hi Vic, my name is John Dawson and I was did a couple of voyages on Globtik Tokyo from 1978 until the ships were sold in 1979. They were great ships and I really enjoyed sailing on them. I remember you well, not only as a fellow native of Wirral but because when I was a steward looking after your cabin there was a notable lack of photographs of your wife but several of two of the cutest Yorkshire Terriers you could hope to see. I have a few more names for your list which may be of use to you and other members. The two assistant stewards I remember were Phil Upton and Brian Robbitt who had been promoted from catering boy the trip that I joined. I became second cook after the first trip and relieved a lad from Liverpool named Keith Bigland. The chief cook I worked with was a Wlsh chap called Lenny although his surname escapes me. Our galley boy was a lad from Fleetwood called Craig Goldsmithwho liked to be called Billy. That became academic though when, because of his permed hair, big Dave Bryan called him Bubbles and the name stuck. Tim West hated but then, he did call the skipper an anal orifice or words to that effect. I remember Billy Potts had a little mate called Ronnie Efford who I never recall seeing sober. The Irish bosun you mention was Paddy Grainger who sometimes brought his wife Yolande with him. The two chief stewards I sailed with were John Baddely who had his wife Midge with him and John Brown. I remember a lot more of the lads by their christian names but that's it. I left the Merchant Navy in 1983 having spent four years with Panocean Anco, My last voyage being on the Anco Charger to the Falkland Islands during the war down there. I went back to college, then to university and I now work as a primary school teacher up here on the Wirral. Glad to know there are still so many of the lads in good health and doing well.
Best wishes,
John.


----------



## Sipsoo

Hi John,

A few of the names you mentioned I remember, so many happy memories.

I remember Derek Robson (deck lad) and Barry (steward), Alan Neilson (AB) and Frank Cobb (bosun).

Remember the trip to Christmas Island and the deck games we played with the officers on route.

Still trying to get hold of as many pictures as possible so if anyone has any could you please upload them or email them.

Do you know if the GL and GT retained their names after they were sold??

Ken


----------



## BrianR

*Tokyo*

Hi I sailed on the Tokyo in the late 70's. I was a catering boy at the time. The chef was a geordie known as Globtik Bob (a brilliant guy). Remember the bosun Frank and Dennis an able seaman and the steward Steve. Remember the horse racing in the crew bar (5p for a beer - oh those were the days when a weeks bar bill was less than a couple of quid). Sailed on the maiden voyage of the new ship too, although not such a hppy place as the big girls.


----------



## BrianR

Arf said:


> Hi Vic, my name is John Dawson and I was did a couple of voyages on Globtik Tokyo from 1978 until the ships were sold in 1979. They were great ships and I really enjoyed sailing on them. I remember you well, not only as a fellow native of Wirral but because when I was a steward looking after your cabin there was a notable lack of photographs of your wife but several of two of the cutest Yorkshire Terriers you could hope to see. I have a few more names for your list which may be of use to you and other members. The two assistant stewards I remember were Phil Upton and Brian Robbitt who had been promoted from catering boy the trip that I joined. I became second cook after the first trip and relieved a lad from Liverpool named Keith Bigland. The chief cook I worked with was a Wlsh chap called Lenny although his surname escapes me. Our galley boy was a lad from Fleetwood called Craig Goldsmithwho liked to be called Billy. That became academic though when, because of his permed hair, big Dave Bryan called him Bubbles and the name stuck. Tim West hated but then, he did call the skipper an anal orifice or words to that effect. I remember Billy Potts had a little mate called Ronnie Efford who I never recall seeing sober. The Irish bosun you mention was Paddy Grainger who sometimes brought his wife Yolande with him. The two chief stewards I sailed with were John Baddely who had his wife Midge with him and John Brown. I remember a lot more of the lads by their christian names but that's it. I left the Merchant Navy in 1983 having spent four years with Panocean Anco, My last voyage being on the Anco Charger to the Falkland Islands during the war down there. I went back to college, then to university and I now work as a primary school teacher up here on the Wirral. Glad to know there are still so many of the lads in good health and doing well.
> Best wishes,
> John.


Hi John. I remember you well mate and it was great to get a mentioon in one of these posts. I am Brian Robbitt the catering boy. I also remember Keith well too. God mate that was 30 years ago ) Sounds like you have had an interesting time of things; bit thiose were the days eh and I was too young to know it!


----------



## ragbag

micky said:


> I've just seen your reply, I would love to see those photos. My dad is still alive but in poor health, he still talks about it to this day and misses being at sea. Please get in touch! Thank you and Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Best wishes


sorry mick as you can see from the time it has taken me to reply i havent been on this site for a long time ,i will have to work out how to get the photos on to here ,how is your dad doing ok i hope


----------



## micky

Hi Scouse, hope you are okay! Cheers for the reply, old fella still going in force nine, hope you are well, get in touch soon. Kind regards, Micky.


----------



## Arf

BrianR said:


> Hi John. I remember you well mate and it was great to get a mentioon in one of these posts. I am Brian Robbitt the catering boy. I also remember Keith well too. God mate that was 30 years ago ) Sounds like you have had an interesting time of things; bit thiose were the days eh and I was too young to know it!


Hi Brian,
Great to hear from you. Sorry it's taken so long to reply, I haven't looked at the site in over a year. You are absolutely right, those were the days, only 21, a happier time and a fantastic bunch of lads to work with. I really enjoy teaching but I always look back on my days in the Merchant Navy with great fondness and if I am honest, a little sadness. You just don't seem to find people you can depend on like your shipmates when you come ashore. Hope you are in good health, I seem to remember you were quite a handy boxer. Anyway, look forward to your reply.
Stay lucky, 
John.


----------



## Klaatu83

I never sailed on them, but I vividly recall sailing past the Globtik London at 'Nasty Rasty' in 1977. It was sailing past an island. A few weeks later we put into Naples, where the then-new aircraft carrier USS Nimitz was anchored. One of her crew boasted that it was the largest ship in the world. I told him that I'd recently seen the Globtik London and that, for sheer size, the Nimitz simply wasn't even in the running. 

There also happens to be a model of the Globtik London on display, in a very large glass case, in the lobby of the Maritime Institute of Technology and Graduate Studies in Maryland. Even that is an impressive sight.


----------



## steveedmond

*globtic tankers*

i sailed on both ships in the seventis i remember quite a few names vic hubbard frank cobb paddy grainger brian bush billy potts john fitzpatrick phil upton dave bryant allan wells taffy biscuit the dog i think vic hubbard lived near me in wigan (Ouch)


----------



## knighta

I sailed with an ex-Globtik engineer named Gavin Carter, in Balder Offshore Canada in 1980. He told me that he had been on a Globtik tanker ("Globtik London"?) when it picked up a boatload of Vietnamese refugees in the China Sea. Anyone remember Gavin, or the "boat people" incident?


----------



## Sheddy

*Names Please*

Dont know if this will work but here's a few photo's ( I Hope) from the 1970's -- Competition is name them. !!!


----------



## Sheddy

*Night of Head Injury and Medivac.*

Well the last one worked, so here is another -- Names please and bonus point for name of American ship that evacuated the Engineer and Island he was taken to. ???


----------



## davidrwarwick

Sheddy said:


> Well the last one worked, so here is another -- Names please and bonus point for name of American ship that evacuated the Engineer and Island he was taken to. ???


Third photo, second person from left is Billy Tarr lecky from chesterfield.

Dave


----------



## SteveRoyle

Hiya To All 
I dont know if anyone remembers me
I was on both these great ships in the 70s
Great memories 
As they say the good old days well they were
I was Jnr Eng in those days
Now Offshore still on the tools 
Its good to read the stories 
Good luck to all and hope to get some replies
Stay safe
Steve


----------



## hawkey01

Steve,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------



## steveedmond

*globtic tankers*

hi i sailed on the tokyo twice 1974 and 1979 on the london 1976 1977 i recall a few names franky cobb bosun billy potts brian bush allan wells.taffy whos real name was gareth ryan williams.rob armstrong phil upton who was a very good friend of mine.big dave bryant.2 deck boys cant recall their names i think one was called phil goddard we used to call them sunbeam and moon beam.i remember a little chap called joe young and deffo biscuit the dog with his lifejacket.i think the 2nd mate was paul stillitano memory not as good as it was nearly 40 years ago ha did anyone sail with globtic on these dates.


----------



## Sipsoo

*Facebook link*

Hi All,

I created a facebook page a couple of years ago for the two old ladies of the seas.

Come and join and post you experiences and share photos.

Search for Globtik Tankers or click on the link

https://www.facebook.com/groups/24919743355/

Ken


----------



## gadgee

steveedmond said:


> .i think the 2nd mate was paul stillitano memory not as good as it was nearly 40 years ago


Stillitano - now that's a name I remember. Not from Globtik though but was he an ex BP Nav Cadet? I certainly sailed with a Nav Cadet P Stillitano on British Seafarer in 1971.


----------



## steveedmond

*globtic*

hi paul do you know if paul stillitano came from wigan


----------



## gadgee

steveedmond said:


> hi paul do you know if paul stillitano came from wigan


Sorry no idea


----------



## steveedmond

*globtic*

ok pal just trying to get in touch with people who sailed on globtic in the 70ts prob a lot dont know about ships nostalgia cheers


----------



## ragbag

hi again mickey sorry i took so long to reply but forgot password hows your old man i,ll try and get those photos out soon


----------



## ragbag

is this steve who fell in off jetty waiting for the boat back to the "tokyo" after a trip ashore in japan


----------



## steveedmond

*globtic*

hi ragbag . yes i was the one who fell in the drink off the jetty had a few too many beers . lucky enough cant remember who but someone took my camera off me just before i fell in . what is your real name and what was your job. i sailed on the tokyo and londons last voyage in japan. i left the merchant navy after that got a job at heinz still there yet 34 years later.had a great time on globtic you obviously remember me are you still in merch.can you remember crew names .hope to hear from you cheers .


----------



## ragbag

hi steve my name is Ian Gore but was only known as scouse when on tokyo and it was me who pulled you out .a few names i can remember are Robbie Willis,John Hosking , andColinMcCool two othersscousers called Alfie and Luke


----------



## steveedmond

*globtic*

hi ian first of all i would like to thank you for possibly saving my life .i recognise your name but cant put a face to it .are you still in the merch .cant remember those other names you mentioned .


----------



## ragbag

alright steve not in the merch got out inabout 76/77 been ashore since ,had a few jobs since ,last 18yrs been working as a joiner,how are you doing?


----------



## luigi

steveedmond said:


> hi i sailed on the tokyo twice 1974 and 1979 on the london 1976 1977 i recall a few names franky cobb bosun billy potts brian bush allan wells.taffy whos real name was gareth ryan williams.rob armstrong phil upton who was a very good friend of mine.big dave bryant.2 deck boys cant recall their names i think one was called phil goddard we used to call them sunbeam and moon beam.i remember a little chap called joe young and deffo biscuit the dog with his lifejacket.i think the 2nd mate was paul stillitano memory not as good as it was nearly 40 years ago ha did anyone sail with globtic on these dates.


Hi Steve,

Paul Stillitano here.

I remember a G.P. called Steve who lived in Wigan. We used to scare the crap out of each other on 12 - 4. Joyce, my wife, who was sailing with us at the time got us started by sneaking up behind us with the compass binnacle cover over her head - while we were talking about ghosts. 

From then on it was open season in seeing who could scare the other the most!

Finally, we had to call a truce - I was really worried that one or the other of us would end up having a heart attack.

If this was you, I'm sure you'll remember it.

I live in Westhoughton now, but at the time lived in Upholland.


----------



## luigi

gadgee said:


> Stillitano - now that's a name I remember. Not from Globtik though but was he an ex BP Nav Cadet? I certainly sailed with a Nav Cadet P Stillitano on British Seafarer in 1971.


Hi Paul,

Yes, we sailed together on the Seafarer. She was a happy ship.

I was a Cadet at the time, together with Bob Etherington and there was a Kuwaiti and an Iranian Cadet on there too. I seem to recall the Kuwaiti was called Abdul and the Iranian was Hassan.

The 2nd Mate was Mats Irlandsson, and the mate was M. (Malcom?) R. Duncan.

If I remember rightly, you were toying with an idea of improving lifeboats and one of your ideas was a kind of saucer-shaped craft that would zip down a ramp and skip across the waves - I have often wondered if it was your ideas that spawned the free-fall boats that are still used today.

Funny how I can remember all that, but not where I was last week!


----------



## gadgee

""Hi Paul,

Yes, we sailed together on the Seafarer. She was a happy ship.""




Paul

Good to hear from you after 42 years! Rather than speak here I shall private message you shortly with reminiscences. As for improving lifeboats, your memory must be better than mine!!


----------



## steveedmond

*globtic*

hi paul .just got back from holiday 1 week in corfu followed by 1 week cruise .yes it was me on 12-4 watch I remember the scary stuff .I remember many years ago I was at butlins and im sure I bumped into you do you remember .we use to walk on the bridge wings naming different topics going through the alphabet .see you soon.


----------



## luigi

Hi Steve,

Not been on for a while myself.

Yes, we did meet in Pontins Camber sands or Butlins in Ayr - I think it was Pontins. Great place for the kids (although I must admit, I enjoyed it too!).

I still travel a lot, so for me a good holiday is one spent at home. Mind you, I would like to go on a cruise - maybe when I retire (5 years more).

I do remember the alphabet thing - kept us awake during those long watches in the Doldrums. That was the only drawback on the big ships - weeks of boredom, followed by a few days of feverish activities.

Do you remember when I got you with the walkie talkie hidden by the fridge? You came in from calling the 4 - 8, expecting me to be waiting with something to scare you. You visibly relaxed when you spotted me on the bridge wing - at which point I started groaning into the radio!!!

Good days, looking back.

ATB,

Paul.


----------



## col.b

*hiya i sailed on globtik from 73 ..[ colin blyth ]*



VicH said:


> Hi Ken.. only just spotted this today so apologise for the late reply.
> These are the names of guys I actually sailed with in my 6yrs with Globtik:
> 
> Captains; Doug Hindle, Ken Mackay, A. Maclean, Ian Sadler (and trish), Charles Scudamore, Tyler.
> 
> Deck offs; Geoff Gregory(c/o then master), Richard Hunt, Tim West(c/o then master), Peter Torr, John Latka, Pete Humphreys, Peter Mills, Dave Berry, Malcolm George, Ernie Lamb, Paul Tillman, Pete Mason, Paul Stillitano (luigi), Godwin Batteren (nigerian),
> 
> Engineers; Stan Pascoe, J. Rennison, Ian Mackay, J. Smith, George Simpson, Tom Blackburn, Keith Standon, Bill Hanson, Jack Emmett, P. Williams, Dick Thewlis, Brian DeWolf, M. Oldfield, Bill Smith, Pete Gregory, P. Fuller, G. Adams, Geoff Peacock, W. Reid, I. Bryant, Wee Jimmy Henderson, Colin Blyth, J. Cliff, M. MacMonagle, Paul Bennett (taken off by americans after head injury), Barry Bennett, Denis Haig, Steve Royle, Paddy Parker, Graham Allen, Kevin Finnegan,
> 
> Electricians; John Fay, T. Durkin, Billy Tarr, Peter Weir, Alan Tyrell.
> 
> Cat/offs; Stan Thompson, Colin Cox, A. Saunders, Keith Marsh
> 
> Radio/offs; Ray Halpin, P. Chadwick, M. Gannon, E. Artingstol.
> 
> Crew; Brian Bush, Billy Potts, Jim Brown, Frankie Cobb, Tom Ferguson, Paddy ? (irish bosun),
> 
> I can picture a few more but just cannot recall their names, like the Welsh pumpman (Taffy ?) who stayed on the Tokyo I think for well over a year so as to reclaim income tax. Another pumpman, big Dave ?. Another bosun, from London area, well spoken guy.
> 
> 
> The last couple of years I didn't keep the records going and I regret that now because there are a lot more names I haven't included.. but, maybe someone who reads this may be able to add to the list.
> 
> So.. how many of the above can you remember ??
> 
> Cheers for now
> 
> Vic


hiya am colin blyth..


----------



## micky

Hi Ian look forward to seeing the photos


----------



## col.b

*globtik*

hiya all..

I sailed on Tokyo/London 73/75..j/eng and 4th..
[ colin blyth.. ]


----------



## vidar0

*Globetik Venus*

How did this unused letter sheets end up in my papers here in Norway?


----------



## Sheddy

*Globtik Venus*



vidar0 said:


> How did this unused letter sheets end up in my papers here in Norway?


I had the fortune to sail on the Venus for a few months, prior to the Le Havre incident -- At that time the Master was Norwegian , as was the Second Officer -- I would suspect that is how the leterheaded sheets arrived in Norway - The skipper certainly was from the Oslo area.


----------



## Nessie

Hi All,

Sipsoo finally back after having to re-register, now going by the username of Nessie.

Does anyone have any footage of the old gals? I saw one on youtube of the Tokyo being launched. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xFNcDNgOrU

There are a few more pics being posted on the tinternet these days but could you dig any out of your old treasure chests lads..

Thanks

Ken aka Nessie


----------



## Nessie

My latest eBay win..

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...=0ahUKEwjnt8LR2cXKAhUEfhoKHdHxBNIQMwiLAShhMGE

Sorry the links a bit long but there was no way to embed it...

Nessie


----------



## Dave Phipps

Hi, Dave Phipps here, for Bill Rhatigan, info on Walter Bennett from Glasgow. I was an Apprentice with Walter in Glasgow, we joined the MN together, I went to Chevron tankers and he went to Globtic. When he was made redundant from Globtic he came ashore and worked as an engine builder in the bus central repair depot in Glasgow. He got a better paid job in a railway repair depot in Glasgow but was very badly hurt when a heavy boagy fell off a gantry and landed on top of him. He was only saved by a passing forklift truck which swerved in and lifted the load off him after a few seconds. He received a big compen payment but was never able to work again. He and his wife bought a b&m in Ayr Scotland and I believe are still there. A really nice guy, very sad.
Dave Phipps., Ex Chevron, Ocl,containerships.


----------



## Red-17

*Globtik Tokyo*

Hello,

I am hoping that some of you may be able to assist me with my enquiry re an Australian crew member by the name of David P Thomas. I have been told that he was on the Globtik Tokyo and that at sometime he had to take the ship out of harbour to begin it's journey as there was a problem with the Captain.

Not sure if the Captain was sick or just AWOL. 

David was also, again, so I have been told, on the Troll at sometime.

Hoping that you might be able to point me in the right direction as my source has been a little bit vague.

Love Ships Nostalgia and reading the remarks/stories of those who have been involved with the sea.


----------



## Nessie

I was on that ship when it happened, it was a US submarine that casevaced him. Believe he was painting bulkheads in the engine room when he slipped and hit his head and then went a bit loopy and had to be subdued by some of the crew until help could arrive.


----------



## Nessie

If anyone is interesed there is a group page on Facebook pertaining to the Globtik London and Tokyo


----------



## Red-17

Hi Nessie,

Thank you very much for that information. I don't suppose you can recall the name of the crew member who took the ship out?

I shall take a look at the Facebook website that you mentioned.

Vicki D.


----------



## Axel

Hello,

I just read through some of these posts about the Globtik-Times on board and I thought that maybe one can give me a hint where to find plans of one of these two tankers. I am going to build a small scale display model of one of them and seeking shipyard plans (GA Plans and linesplans/bodyplans, or hull construction plans of foreship, stern, aft, engine area and midship). I searched through the digital archive of the Greenwich Maritime Museum, without result. I expected something there, since first of all it is located in UK and second, they keep a very large collection of merchant vessel plans.
There is a large model displayed in a technical museum in UK, but I doubt they do have drawings.
At the moment I do not recall any other archive that could keep some drawings of them. Great looking vessels with typical Japanese design. I wonder how the interior was, the accommodation. 


Cheers,

Axel


----------



## Red-17

Axel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just read through some of these posts about the Globtik-Times on board and I thought that maybe one can give me a hint where to find plans of one of these two tankers. I am going to build a small scale display model of one of them and seeking shipyard plans (GA Plans and linesplans/bodyplans, or hull construction plans of foreship, stern, aft, engine area and midship). I searched through the digital archive of the Greenwich Maritime Museum, without result. I expected something there, since first of all it is located in UK and second, they keep a very large collection of merchant vessel plans.
> There is a large model displayed in a technical museum in UK, but I doubt they do have drawings.
> At the moment I do not recall any other archive that could keep some drawings of them. Great looking vessels with typical Japanese design. I wonder how the interior was, the accommodation.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Axel


Hi Axel,

Perhaps the firm in Japan that built the Globtik might be able to help with your search. If you Google Globtik and go to the entry on Wikipedia it gives all the details re the firm that built it, they are now known as IHI Corporation. Hope this helps.

Maybe some of the members of this site who were crew members will contact you with further information.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Axel

Hello Vicky,

thanks for your reply! I did a search on the IHI website, but I cannot get to find a link to their shipping field. I even do not know if they are still active with shipbuilding, at least the site in Kure. Miramar Ship Index gives 2017 built vessels by another yard name, maybe it is still the same in Kure. Through records I found that both vessels were all the time under NK class. Maybe this is a way to get to the basic plans, but I doubt they will provide anything, anyway it is worth a try.

Cheers,

Axel


----------



## Denis Haigh

Hi all ex officers of Global London and Tokyo from 1975 to 79 want to get in contact. I live in Cyprus.


----------



## GFGyoungest

Hello my name is Paul Gregory, I am the youngest son of Geoff Gregory and sailed on both the Venus and London as a small boy with my family. I stumbled across this site whilst doing some searching to show my children. I have noticed lots of people asking for photos, I have my parents collection and it looks like one great big party! And that’s how I remember it friendly and fun. I can post some - but where too?

Cheers
PG


----------



## davidrwarwick

If they are photos of crew etc post them in the gallery under Life on Board section, it they are photos of the ships post them in the gallery under Tankers section. I sailed with Geoff on the London in 1978 when we had a couple of weeks in Nagasaki due to rudder problems. There is a group on Facebook called unsurprisingly Globtik Tankers you could join that and post your photos there, would like to see them myself.


----------



## Lugsy90

*Globtik Venus*

Hi All, new on here and trying to find out more information about my Grandfather, Joseph O’Connor, who I know worked on the Globtik Venus and other ships too from post WW2 - 1980s. Does anyone remember him? What can you tell me about his role, time etc on the ships? Many thanks, Laura


----------



## Gordon McCrae

Sipsoo said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm trying to find anyone who sailed on the Globtik Tokyo and Globtik London.. I sailed on both during the late 70's and had a great time. Alos looking for any photos of them for my collection.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ken


sailed with the Chief Cook Bob Thompson, known better as Globtik Bob ,was a Geordie ,brilliant Cook, was with him in the Falkland war


----------



## Rob Armstrong

Hi all. Glad to see people still posting on this thread. I've just caught up with all the messages, ( not a lot else going on at the mo ) I remember the name Ian Gore,( Scouse ) I have been going through old pics and have quite a few of the Tokyo and London, crew etc. Have recently made contact with John Parry ex of Wallasey area, now in Denver. He was catering boy when I was on my 3rd Globtik trip ( 1st on London ) Great to hear there is quite a few of us left. Anyone know if Brian Bush or Billy Potts are still about, or did the very cheap Sapporo do for them. Cheers all Rob ( Prestatyn )


----------



## steveedmond

*Globtik*

Hi rob I was on the same time as you did biscuit use to stay in your cabin .? Frankie cobb was the bosun I remember bushy and potsy two great guys those were the good old days do you remember a bloke from Liverpool john Fitzpatrick? I wish I could do it all over again . Stay safe rob


----------



## Rob Armstrong

Hiya Steve ( Edmond ) I remember the black and white stripy budgie smugglers ! I have tried to join the FB page that you are on, got the link from further back in this thread thingy, but it just says I'm pending, admin must not have noticed. Have found a bunch of pics of the lads, Frank Cobb, Phil Upton erm, erm... ( inc you ) from those good old days. Yep, feeling quite nostalgic about those big old girls, never had it so good. Think your only up the road from me in Prestatyn. Great to hear from you. If I can get on the FB, we can have a catch up. Cheers mate. Rob


----------



## steveedmond

Hi rob I live in Wigan I will try to find you on Facebook there is a globtik forum on Facebook just put in globtik tankers


----------



## Rob Armstrong

Should find me ok, Rob Armstrong it says Prestatyn in the box, my profile pic is me ( still with long hair ) and my wife Julie ( formal night ). Be good to catch up. Cheers


----------

